# view from the tractor



## farmer steve

this is gonna be the first early sweet corn patch this year. decided to moldboard plow instead of chisel, in hopes of keeping the weed load down. this was the pepper patch last year.View attachment 289794


----------



## tbow388

Looking good.

We have bad storms lined up for today so I won't get anything done.


----------



## bowtechmadman

Looks good...how big of an area is that?


----------



## farmer steve

bowtechmadman said:


> Looks good...how big of an area is that?



roughly40x400'


----------



## mainewoods

So that's what green grass looks like. Haven't seen any since last October.


----------



## Tree Feller

farmer steve said:


> this is gonna be the first early sweet corn patch this year. decided to moldboard plow instead of chisel, in hopes of keeping the weed load down. this was the pepper patch last year.View attachment 289794





We do all of our plowing in the fall of the year so it can freeze and break down. Then we disc it down. Most of the time if you turn it this time a year you can't get all the clods out? But hey turning land is one of my favorite things to do!!


----------



## mitch95100

I am sooo looking foward to getting into the fields this year!
Got a new Kubota lined up for raking hay and other small chores and for a new wood hauler.
Oh how i love farming!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## farmer steve

Tree Feller said:


> We do all of our plowing in the fall of the year so it can freeze and break down. Then we disc it down. Most of the time if you turn it this time a year you can't get all the clods out? But hey turning land is one of my favorite things to do!!



i try to do that also but to much rain and to many people wantin firewood last fall just didnt happen. probably have to run the big rototiller thru it to get it in shape.


----------



## Stihlofadeal64

farmer steve said:


> this is gonna be the first early sweet corn patch this year. decided to moldboard plow instead of chisel, in hopes of keeping the weed load down. this was the pepper patch last year.View attachment 289794



Looks good from here. Almost looks like a place in Western NC where I was at this year. I bet the smell of that soil would do my heart some good. Thanks for posting!


----------



## bowtechmadman

I woke up to an icy snow on the ground and still nearly a foot of snow on my garden (where snow from the driveway is plowed up all winter). I really want to get on the tractor!


----------



## farmer steve

got the chicken poo spread on thursday and wanted to get it worked in. this will be 8 patches of sweet corn over the next 2-3 weeks. i hope. ran the small disc over it last eve to smooth it out.

View attachment 292582


----------



## Sagetown

It looks good so far :cool2:. Let's see how it's coming.


----------



## JHctRednek

Looking good Farmer Steve.

Finally got a day off yesterday so got to work somemore in the garden, figured I'd share my view from the tractor.

View attachment 294046


This is the patch we plant corn in, already got the other two gardens going. We rotate sections of this patch with corn in strips but I still am working on breaking up the plow pan with ground hog radishs. Beautiful dirt but doesn't drain real well, gotta plant it late.


----------



## farmer steve

JHctRednek said:


> Looking good Farmer Steve.
> 
> Finally got a day off yesterday so got to work somemore in the garden, figured I'd share my view from the tractor.
> 
> View attachment 294046
> 
> 
> This is the patch we plant corn in, already got the other two gardens going. We rotate sections of this patch with corn in strips but I still am working on breaking up the plow pan with ground hog radishs. Beautiful dirt but doesn't drain real well, gotta plant it late.



haven't tried those radishes yet but do know guys that have. dirt looks purty. and that a view from Farmall. planted 2 patches of sweet corn mon.


----------



## JHctRednek

farmer steve said:


> haven't tried those radishes yet but do know guys that have. dirt looks purty. and that a view from Farmall. planted 2 patches of sweet corn mon.



Yep it is. It's a little farmall 140 with the old IH fast hitch system. It has a single 16" moldboard plow but its got both RH & LH plows on a swivel so it's plows as fast a 2 bottom plow if you like throwing all your furrows to one side. All you do is throw the plow over with a lever when you get to the end of the row and go back around the other way. It's pretty slick for gardens and such. I used to use a Farmall 966 with a 5 bottom plow to do the bigger cow corn / grain corn fields but we've been converting those corn fields over to hay fields these days. 

If you do try the ground hog radishes mix it with crimson red clover makes really nice cover crop up here, we spread a little manure on it throughout the winter and then bush hog it in the spring about a week or two before we plow it under. We've been only top dressing the corn with urea after we cultivate and have had good results.


----------



## farmer steve

*pepper planting*

View attachment 297459
hopin the cold is gone. got the boys to come over and ride the transplanter last tues afternoon.put in about 900 peppers.reds, yellow,orange and a few jalapenos.View attachment 297383
View attachment 297457
View attachment 297458
View attachment 297456


----------



## farmer steve

farmer steve said:


> this is gonna be the first early sweet corn patch this year. decided to moldboard plow instead of chisel, in hopes of keeping the weed load down. this was the pepper patch last year.View attachment 289794



here it is so far.planted this on 4/27. this is temptation II, a bicolor type. Figuring on a mid july pick date.


View attachment 299737


----------



## tbow388

*Looking Good*

That is looking good. I think you will need to overnight me a few ears of corn.


----------



## farmer steve

*update*

here's what the original pic in this thread looks like today 6/27. planted 4/27.



View attachment 302157
View attachment 302158


----------



## Preston

I finally got some sweet corn up. Last night we had a real turd floater and now most of the corn is laying over. I got a chore ahead of me today. I think it need to grow upright. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## farmer steve

*finally*

here it is the first pick.:msp_smile:

View attachment 304185


----------



## hanniedog

Did you get any of that storm on Wed? Played hell on some fields of corn around me. What was over my head is now down by my knees. Luckily we didn't get hammered bent some over but not a whole field.


----------



## Sagetown

Nice looking crop Steve. My Corn didn't turn out good at all this year. 1st planting was a wash. 2nd go round flat out didn't produce worth a flip. Purple Hull Peas and Squash are making more than I need.


----------



## farmer steve

hanniedog said:


> Did you get any of that storm on Wed? Played hell on some fields of corn around me. What was over my head is now down by my knees. Luckily we didn't get hammered bent some over but not a whole field.



no thank goodness. don't mind t-storms but i hate the wind.did see some wheat fields that got flattened.guys wre out combining till late last nite as we are getting rain today.


----------



## farmer steve

Sagetown said:


> Nice looking crop Steve. My Corn didn't turn out good at all this year. 1st planting was a wash. 2nd go round flat out didn't produce worth a flip. Purple Hull Peas and Squash are making more than I need.



thanks Sage.is it to late or to dry to plant anymore?


----------



## Preston

My squash is pitiful. The local garden expert says it's been so wet the plants that has to have pollination have not had that because it's been so wet. In a 3 week period, we' had one spout of 36 hours with sun and no water falling. It is raining somewhat everyday.

That corn, look mighty fine to me. I'm not a drinker, but fresh water does sound good.:msp_smile:


----------



## farmer steve

tryin to keep the weeds away in the fall cole crops.View attachment 312131
View attachment 312132


----------



## Dalmatian90

*sigh*...need to plant my fall crops (probably a bit late to expect much).

Plus I have freaky cauliflowers -- planted in spring, no bug damage (spritzed with Bt a couple times when I saw some damage starting), getting huge...and not flowering!


----------



## farmer steve

getting an early start with some above avg. temps the last few days. got some ground ready for the first patch of sweet corn yesterday.


----------



## hanniedog

What are you chiseling with? If you tried that here in Ohio it would be a mess.


----------



## farmer steve

hanniedog said:


> What are you chiseling with? If you tried that here in Ohio it would be a mess.


new holland TC 55d with a brillion 5 tooth cp. only doin the ridges now. bottoms are still a little sticky.


----------



## amberg

I wish I had dirt like that here, If we plow or chisel here now the ground will run back together after a big rain, and we would have to do it all over again. that is why we plow only a couple weeks before we plant. we have the grey nason tatum soil here, all mud in winter, dry as a bone in summer. 
( we call it craw fish land )


----------



## farmer steve

yesterdays tractor time. moldboard plowing for this years pepper patch and disking for the first patch of sweet corn that i might try to plant next week if the warm weather hold out.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy

How many acres of corn and pepper do you plant? 
I didn't realize pepper could be grown in the US. Google says IndIA and Vietnam.

this HTML class. Value is https://en.m.wikiped

ADMIN... PLEASE FIX THE DAMN BOARD! WHY ARE LINKS LIKE THAT?


----------



## farmer steve

ValleyFirewood said:


> How many acres of corn and pepper do you plant?
> I didn't realize pepper could be grown in the US. Google says IndIA and Vietnam.
> 
> this HTML class. Value is https://en.m.wikiped
> 
> ADMIN... PLEASE FIX THE DAMN BOARD! WHY ARE LINKS LIKE THAT?


bell peppers VF. about 6 acres of sweet corn.


----------



## mohick

what is the big house on the far right?? Stinking hogs or stinking chickens ???????????


----------



## farmer steve

mohick said:


> what is the big house on the far right?? Stinking hogs or stinking chickens ???????????


chickens. organic broilers. and believe it or not hardly ever smell anything unless i'm sitting in a treestand in the woods behind them. and free manure if i need it.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy

I take it sweet corn is just a minor thing you farm?

The small farmers here plant 40-50 acres of crops, bigger farmers 300-400 acres. (Farming and farmland here isn't like the megafarms of the states. Alot of times cheaper to get from L48 than grow or raise in state too).

The farm next door does carrots, taters, cabbage, brocilli, greens, strawberries, squash, and maybe a bit more i foget. Taters and carrots the main crops, about 300 acres between everything and some greenhouses.

I guess... what else do you farm is my question... or is farming just a hobby vs occupation?


----------



## farmer steve

ValleyFirewood said:


> I take it sweet corn is just a minor thing you farm then? Even the small farmers here plant 40-50 acres of crops. Or do you do dairy cows/meat?
> 
> I guess... what else do you farm is my question.


the sweet corn acreage is broken down into into about 15 patches spread out for july to october picking. i pick 90% of it myself so it's major for a 1 man op. most of i sell retail at my farm market. i also grow peppers,tomatoes,zucchini,green beans and all the cole crops. i have about 20 head of sheep that i use to raise lambs for market. we also bale about 10 acres of hay 2-3 cuttings per year. cut and sell firewood in the winter.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy

10-4. I had in mind you were a bigger farmer for some reason.


----------



## farmer steve

looks big from space. 20 acres.


----------



## amberg

Very nice setup there, also a nice straight plow furrow. Do you plant different varieties of sweet corn or just one variety?


----------



## farmer steve

amberg said:


> Very nice setup there, also a nice straight plow furrow. Do you plant different varieties of sweet corn or just one variety?


i plant several varieties of bi-color which is my biggest seller and 1 each of yellow and white. not much white. took a few rounds till i could get a pic of a straight furrow.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy

farmer steve said:


> View attachment 498509
> 
> looks big from space. 20 acres.



Yeah. Not sure why I thought you had a huge (like several thousand acres) farm.


----------



## amberg

Got in the mood to plow a couple more acres for sunflowers yesterday with the ford 4000 and the old ford 101 3 bottom. ( I love to plow ) Did another sweet corn patch too.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy

Sunflowers are for feed or?


----------



## amberg

ValleyFirewood said:


> Sunflowers are for feed or?


We try to plant several acres every year for the doves, they love them. they also attract 1000's of those little yellow belly finchs.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy

The birds help other crops grow, like bees?


----------



## farmer steve

first patches for 2016. planted bi-color and white. kinda hard to drive straight and take pics at the same time. if you look hard in the picture of the trees you see a deer laying there. guess she's waiting on the sweet corn to grow.
the brown strip to the right of the planter is asparagus.


----------



## chipper1

ValleyFirewood said:


> 10-4. I had in mind you were a bigger farmer for some reason.


He looks pretty big in a pair of chaps and a hoodie .


farmer steve said:


> View attachment 498509
> 
> looks big from space. 20 acres.


That's a really cool picture.


farmer steve said:


> View attachment 499435
> kinda hard to drive straight and take pics at the same time.


The trick I've learned is to always have your arm on you leg steering from the bottom side of the wheel. This keeps the wheel from turning when you turn your body. In a car hauling this is a standard that is taught to all drivers as they do a lot of backing in some very tight quarters.


----------



## amberg

Rows look straight to me, Nice planter is that a ford, can't tell in the picture.


----------



## farmer steve

amberg said:


> Rows look straight to me, Nice planter is that a ford, can't tell in the picture.


Yep, the old Ford 309 2 row. 36" rows. i bought a package deal from an old farmer who was retiring for a second time.international 364,plow, disk,disc mower and the planter. parts are hard to come by for the planter nowadays. i see sets of "rare"  309 planter plates on ebay for $100.


----------



## amberg

I have hundreds of john deere plates. I have the adapters to run them in my 4 row AC no- till. I think they can be adapted to run in the ford also. What size plates do you use for the sweet corn. You can also buy plates here. lincoln ag. I lent 2 plates to my neighbor sunday to use in his old oliver 2 row no-till planter with the adaptors. Lincoln ag also sells the adaptors. the plates are about $14.00 each. If you need any plates just let me know.


----------



## farmer steve

i can still get plates if i need them at the ford (NH) shop. i have about 6 sets that cover all my corn planting. i did talk to lincoln ag a few years ago but they couldn't help. my dad has buckets full of old JD & IH plates that he bought at public sales over the years. no ford plates though.


----------



## amberg

Good deal, now you need some rain on that corn, we getting dry here.


----------



## farmer steve

amberg said:


> Good deal, now you need some rain on that corn, we getting dry here.


supposed to get some rain here the next day or so. the NH tractor is covered with dust from disking yesterday. the weather guys are saying possible t-storms friday. i cut some asparagus today and it's pushing up big chunks of ground.


----------



## amberg

Think I am going to disk a couple fields tomorrow also in HOPES that it does rain friday. I don't usually plant any sweet corn until the first week or so in may. then start on the sunflowers about the 15th. 

I love asparagus esp. with hollandaise sauce!!


----------



## chipper1

Man FS, you said this thread was moving slow. Every time I look it's turning new ground, both literally and the learning for a suburbanite like me.
I have pictures of the gardens I tilled last yr, but I have never planted much of anything.
I wonder if any of those parts would be available up here.


----------



## farmer steve

amberg said:


> Think I am going to disk a couple fields tomorrow also in HOPES that it does rain friday. I don't usually plant any sweet corn until the first week or so in may. then start on the sunflowers about the 15th.
> 
> I love asparagus esp. with hollandaise sauce!!


@amberg. what planter do you use to plant the sunflowers and what variety? also have you ever seen deer eating them? thanks.


----------



## amberg

farmer, I use a allis chalmers 6 row 600 series 30 inch row no-till planter that I changed to a 4 row 36 inch row planter back in 1986 when I stopped growing soy beans. I got the spacers and sunflower plates from lincoln ag ( several different sizes of sunflower plates ) to plant the peredovic black oil sunflower seed that are used for dove fields. they get about 4' tall, I set the planter to space them about 10 to 12 inch's apart in 36" rows so I can run the cultivator through them. There is a group that comes here every year on opening day of dove season and they like to hunt the sunflowers. As far as the deer eating them I do notice that they will nibble a few of the leaves that are close to the woods, but not enough to hurt them. I also have 3 acres of wheat that I planted last fall that will be left this summer for the doves and give the deer something to munch on if they want, not a whole bunch of deer to close here.


----------



## amberg

Just in time, Southern states bought the fertilizer this morning for the sweet corn and sunflower fields, they also did my orchard grass and alfalfa field. Now it has started raining, bring it on!


----------



## farmer steve

amberg said:


> Just in time, Southern states bought the fertilizer this morning for the sweet corn and sunflower fields, they also did my orchard grass and alfalfa field. Now it has started raining, bring it on!


stihl hoping for rain here. drier than a camels fart. all we had was a light mist that didn't even wet the grass.


----------



## amberg

Well, I spoke to soon, It quit 30 minutes after I made that post. Hopefully more tonight and tomorrow. ( If you pay any attention to those weather men. )


----------



## amberg

Lucked out, Got 6 tenths last night. Better than nothing.


----------



## farmer steve

amberg said:


> Lucked out, Got 6 tenths last night. Better than nothing.


forgot to look before i came in but we had pretty good rain this morning then drizzle the rest of the day. temps n the mid 40's now.


----------



## amberg

Trying to rain here now, heard thunder few minutes ago.


----------



## amberg

One patch is dry, the other patch is mud. Notice the ruts where tractor went down. At least I got 3 patches done today! ( one patch is sunflowers ) 
( only 2 more to go )


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

amberg said:


> One patch is dry, the other patch is mud. Notice the ruts where tractor went down. At least I got 3 patches done today! ( one patch is sunflowers )
> ( only 2 more to go )



pretty grasses!.... big gardens!!


----------



## amberg

And more rain tomorrow, they say! Let me know if I am not doing this right, BL. actually they are very small gardens, As we used to plant green beans with the planter in question, at 4 rows at a time. ( In the year 2002 we canned over 600 qt's of green beans ) There is no more help here now, so that will never happen again. ( If You come help I will plant ) lol.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

amberg said:


> And more rain tomorrow, they say! Let me know if I am not doing this right, BL. actually they are very small gardens, As we used to plant green beans with the planter in question, at 4 rows at a time. ( In the year 2002 we canned over 600 qt's of green beans ) There is no more help here now, so that will never happen again. ( If You come help I will plant ) lol.



_>Let me know if I am not doing this right, BL._

haha, me??? it's me taking notes from your work and postings, amberg... lol  i'd say not only right, but 'right on!'... 

_>If You come help I will plant_

haha... try: if you plant, they will come... lol

great pix of your... 'small' garden plots... to put things in perspective... picked a bunch a beans other day, now cleaned etc and in refer... about 2/3rds freezer bag... haha... taking issue with them now... cook to eat or blanche to freeze. 600 qts... omg, u must have a hangar of a cold cellar!... 

good 'tractor views'....


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

amberg - if the AS had a poll going each year for Farm of The Year... I would submit and vote for yours! one-owner family since the 1880's. very cool!  up where my place is I was talking to my neighbor once... the old gent now gone, who was in his early 90's then... still getting out and about on his place... and he told me there were 'farms and acreage up here' still held by same families that acquired the acreage via the early land grant rushes...

one guy also now gone... held a lot of land his dad and family had acquired... 1920's...they ran the local Feed & Seed farming center... and would sell this or that to area families on the come of their cotton crops. his business was also a cotton processing center... run up a tab during the year on credit, pay it off with cotton. but since every ag year is not guaranteed to deliver desired results he required lands to be the collateral on the account bills, not the come of the cotton. in bad years... he got land...

as always... business is business! ~


----------



## amberg

Cultivated a couple of the sweet corn patches today, looks much better. actually starting to grow.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

amberg said:


> Cultivated a couple of the sweet corn patches today, looks much better. actually starting to grow.



to me, there are many pretty patches... but nothing quite stands for it all like a nice, healthy corn patch...

looking great there, amberg! I mite be up for some roasted corn n melted butter...


----------



## amberg

Got this patch cultivated for the last time, starting to look good now if it keeps raining.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

amberg said:


> Got this patch cultivated for the last time, starting to look good now if it keeps raining.



sure does! nice patch of sweet corn... going to be farm fresh! wondering? so amberg, with all that corn and the girls gone out... will u still be concerned u r too hungry? wouldn't take but a min to get the water boiling, pop out to the corn patch... pop back in, then corn into water... get the butta' out... S&P... by that time corn done... plate it... and eat?

sounds like no more too hungry posts to me.  ur corn patch is rated!....

be sure to post up some pix of the full ears of corn up close... ur new cameras does... do close up, right?


----------



## amberg

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> sure does! nice patch of sweet corn... going to be farm fresh! wondering? so amberg, with all that corn and the girls gone out... will u still be concerned u r too hungry? wouldn't take but a min to get the water boiling, pop out to the corn patch... pop back in, then corn into water... get the butta' out... S&P... by that time corn done... plate it... and eat?
> 
> sounds like no more too hungry posts to me.  ur corn patch is rated!....
> 
> be sure to post up some pix of the full ears of corn up close... ur new cameras does... do close up, right?



Wont go hungry then, as I never cook less than 16 to 18 ears every night when it comes in. As for the camera manual says it does have a close setting, I just have to read it again to see how to use it. I also have the manual downloaded and saved on my favorites. ( salt and butta ) just can't wait.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

amberg said:


> Wont go hungry then, *as I never cook less than 16 to 18 ears every night when it comes in.* As for the camera manual says it does have a close setting, I just have to read it again to see how to use it. I also have the manual downloaded and saved on my favorites. ( salt *and butta* ) just can't wait.



u be sure and send us some pix of all that *korn kooking in kitchen!* sounds like half a gunny sack full per night... who eats it all?....

guess u r lucky, then... likes *butta'* and also *butta milk,* too... how many boxes u go thru a night?... not bars, boxes! lol


----------



## farmer steve

amberg said:


> Got this patch cultivated for the last time, starting to look good now if it keeps raining.


looking good amberg. what variety?


----------



## amberg

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> u be sure and send us some pix of all that *korn kooking in kitchen!* sounds like half a gunny sack full per night... who eats it all?....
> 
> guess u r lucky, then... likes *butta'* and also *butta milk,* too... how many boxes u go thru a night?... not bars, boxes! lol



As a general rule the wife and daughter eat two ears apiece and I eat the rest 12 to 16 ears for me!! And it does take a lot of butter and salt for me. These are a couple of the little gadgets that we use to butter the ears with, they hold a half a stick of butter each and I use 2 of them. Will get pics. of the cooking process when it is ready. ( I can't wait )


----------



## amberg

farmer steve said:


> looking good amberg. what variety?



Thanks, 
" Silver Queen " I have planted it for years, everybody, myself included, seem to like the white corn better than the bi-color or yellow. I would like to try some super sweet but the seed is to high for me to buy lbs. of it.


----------



## farmer steve

amberg said:


> As a general rule the wife and daughter eat two ears apiece and I eat the rest 12 to 16 ears for me!! And it does take a lot of butter and salt for me. These are a couple of the little gadgets that we use to butter the ears with, they hold a half a stick of butter each and I use 2 of them. Will get pics. of the cooking process when it is ready. ( I can't wait )





amberg said:


> Thanks,
> " Silver Queen " I have planted it for years, everybody, myself included, seem to like the white corn better than the bi-color or yellow. I would like to try some super sweet but the seed is to high for me to buy lbs. of it.


we have them little butter gizmos too. best thing since sliced bread. sweet corn seed prices have gone through the roof. i don't plant the supersweets because the seed is to fragile for my old plate planter. the SE & SY are my favorite. the white i plant is silver duchess. it is a big improvement over silver queen but it is a lot sweeter and holds better after picking. my customers take bi-color or yellow over the white but i still sell it.


----------



## amberg

farmer steve said:


> we have them little butter gizmos too. best thing since sliced bread. sweet corn seed prices have gone through the roof. i don't plant the supersweets because the seed is to fragile for my old plate planter. the SE & SY are my favorite. the white i plant is silver duchess. it is a big improvement over silver queen but it is a lot sweeter and holds better after picking. my customers take bi-color or yellow over the white but i still sell it.



Don't think I have seen any silver duchess around here, where do you get the seed at? I might try some next year. How does the seed size compare to silver queen for seed plate sizing? I can use a B7-24x for the silver queen most years. with the exception of last year when the plates were cracking to many seeds because of the extreme size difference.


----------



## farmer steve

amberg said:


> Don't think I have seen any silver duchess around here, where do you get the seed at? I might try some next year. How does the seed size compare to silver queen for seed plate sizing? I can use a B7-24x for the silver queen most years. with the exception of last year when the plates were cracking to many seeds because of the extreme size difference.


seedway and seigers seeds sell it. probably others. seed size varies year to year on most varieties i plant. mostly large flats or large rounds i use an old ford 309 planter and only have a limited # of plates. i usually request lg flats or rounds when i order but they are not always available.


----------



## amberg

farmer steve said:


> seedway and seigers seeds sell it. probably others. seed size varies year to year on most varieties i plant. mostly large flats or large rounds i use an old ford 309 planter and only have a limited # of plates. i usually request lg flats or rounds when i order but they are not always available.



Thanks, Do they have a website I can check out? Like to get some idea of prices. As long as the seeds are pretty uniform in size I can find a plate that would work.


----------



## farmer steve

amberg said:


> Thanks, Do they have a website I can check out? Like to get some idea of prices. As long as the seeds are pretty uniform in size I can find a plate that would work.


http://www.seedway.com/vegetable_seed/pages/vegetable-seed-online-catalog.aspx
http://www.siegers.com/
these are 2 that i use the most. prices are pretty close on most items. seedway may have smaller quanities.


----------



## farmer steve

planting fall cole crops 7/12/16. about 1200 plants. cabbage,broccoli, brussel sprouts and cauliflower.


----------



## Buckshot00

farmer steve said:


> planting fall cole crops 7/12/16. about 1200 plants. cabbage,broccoli, brussel sprouts and cauliflower.
> View attachment 513096
> View attachment 513097


Little bit of wobble there farmer Steve. Just busting b. Nice work.


----------



## amberg

farmer steve said:


> planting fall cole crops 7/12/16. about 1200 plants. cabbage,broccoli, brussel sprouts and cauliflower.
> View attachment 513096
> View attachment 513097



Looking good! But where are all the rocks, As I do not see any! And I mean I see none!!! ( sorry 1 really small one )

UPS. delivers to Virginia you know.


----------



## farmer steve

amberg said:


> Looking good! But where are all the rocks, As I do not see any! And I mean I see none!!! ( sorry 1 really small one )
> 
> UPS. delivers to Virginia you know.


i picked up about a 1/2 bucket full between disking and rototilling and i could probably pick another 1/2 bucketful.


----------



## amberg

A little update on the corn patches, Don't think I will be cultivating them anymore.


----------



## Buckshot00

Shelled a bucket full of field peas today. Another good crop.


----------



## Buckshot00

amberg said:


> A little update on the corn patches, Don't think I will be cultivating them anymore.


Looking good Amberg!


----------



## chuckwood

Preston said:


> I finally got some sweet corn up. Last night we had a real turd floater and now most of the corn is laying over. I got a chore ahead of me today. I think it need to grow upright. :msp_biggrin:



I've had corn blow over from time to time after bad storms. In the past, I've worked hard in pulling them all back up into vertical position and mounding up soil around the base to help hold them there. But I've also observed that they'll pull themselves back up into vertical anyway, just give 'em a week or so. I'm talking here about corn maybe tilting at 45 degrees or more. If it's all the way almost down on the ground, then I can't see them coming back on their own without help. Here in TN we've been having a lot of fierce storms blowing through causing hail and wind damage. I've been lucky so far and have only been on the edge of these storms instead of in them, just getting some good rain instead.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

farmer steve said:


> View attachment 498509
> 
> looks big from space. 20 acres.



hey, super shot! thanks... drone? google? spy satellite? kite? GoPro from balloon or sport plane flyover... great lil truck farm ops...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

farmer steve said:


> i plant several varieties of bi-color which is my biggest seller and 1 each of yellow and white. not much white. took a few rounds till i could get a pic of a straight furrow.



I thot u just set the tractor on GPS Auto... ! 

how many horse is ur tractor and what speeds do u till, cultivate in? 2 or 3 High? or Med range?


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

ValleyFirewood said:


> Yeah. Not sure why I thought you had a huge (like several thousand acres) farm.



I am sure at times that truck farm more than feels like several thousand acres... omg, amberg... can u imagine... farmer steve off to market with 250 acres of asparagus???? 400 acres of carrots... and 750 acres sweet corn....  omg; lol


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

farmer steve said:


> View attachment 499435
> first patches for 2016. planted bi-color and white. kinda hard to drive straight and take pics at the same time. if you look hard in the picture of the trees you see a deer laying there. guess she's waiting on the sweet corn to grow.View attachment 499433
> the brown strip to the right of the planter is asparagus.



thanks for sharing... nice u circled the deer.... must be a smart deer... lol... know where the grass is greener! yep, she says... over at farmer steve's...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

farmer steve said:


> View attachment 498509
> 
> looks big from space. 20 acres.



it is BIG! period! cause its way more than I would want to manage! but I sure like hearing and seeing your ops... all that work and cut and sell wood, too... u be bizzee man!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

farmer steve said:


> supposed to get some rain here the next day or so. the NH tractor is covered with dust from disking yesterday. the weather guys are saying possible t-storms friday.* i cut some asparagus today* and it's pushing up big chunks of ground.



I bot some asparagus today. $1.94 for a real nice bundle. smaller diam stalks. not like last I got. and it was still sweet. wonder how these will be? will cook tomorrow...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

chipper1 said:


> Man FS, you said this thread was moving slow. *Every time I look it's turning new ground, both literally and the learning for a suburbanite like me.*I have pictures of the gardens I tilled last yr, but I have never planted much of anything.I wonder if any of those parts would be available up here.



I agree there chipster! I can hold up my R thumb and proudly say, he** no! that's not *green paint*... lol, but I like seeing the larger scale gardening such as farmer steve and amberg do... most of what I am learning is glad I don't have to manage all that. I got enuff to do with cattle and my place... lol


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

amberg said:


> As a general rule the wife and daughter eat two ears apiece and I eat the rest 12 to 16 ears for me!! *And it does take a lot of butter and salt for me.* These are a couple of the little gadgets that we use to butter the ears with, they hold a half a stick of butter each and I use 2 of them. Will get pics. of the cooking process when it is ready. ( I can't wait )



and then all that daily buttermilk, too. amberg... u are a walking medical miracle!  have you had a physical lately? you over 60?...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

farmer steve said:


> planting fall cole crops 7/12/16. about 1200 plants. cabbage,broccoli, brussel sprouts and cauliflower.
> View attachment 513096
> View attachment 513097



we don't plant our cole crops for another couple months... mid sept is a nice time. did u grow those sets in-house? soil sure looks friable and nice. please be sure to post up some BS pix about harvest time... would like to see them and also on a plant... loaded with BS'es... and that is no BS! lol


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Buckshot00 said:


> *Little bit of wobble* there farmer Steve. Just busting b. Nice work.



yeah, true! but look at the space between the rows...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

farmer steve said:


> i picked up about a 1/2 bucket full between disking and rototilling and i could probably pick another 1/2 bucketful.



rocks, some... small r ok for garden... truck farming.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

amberg said:


> A little update on the corn patches, Don't think I will be cultivating them anymore.



sure look good! do u sell your corn amberg? or eat all u can, sell the rest? lol great pix! glad I got to see.... I don't grow corn. have. store bot in season is not what a garden's tastes like... but still very good, very sweet. when I run out or season ends... I just open me a can! lol  I do like corn. a fav side of mine is canned corn, gravy, bits of dried bread... some S&P.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Buckshot00 said:


> Shelled a bucket full of field peas today. Another good crop.



I shelled some today, too! got me about 1/4 cup! pods to compost. lol... not much, but enuff for a tasty mini-side. I dint plant them, they came up as volunteers. got lots of seeds of them too as some pods dried...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

chuckwood said:


> I've had corn blow over from time to time after bad storms. In the past, I've worked hard in pulling them all back up into vertical position and mounding up soil around the base to help hold them there. But I've also observed that they'll pull themselves back up into vertical anyway, just give 'em a week or so. I'm talking here about corn maybe tilting at 45 degrees or more. If it's all the way almost down on the ground, then I can't see them coming back on their own without help. Here in TN we've been having a lot of fierce storms blowing through causing hail and wind damage. I've been lucky so far and have only been on the edge of these storms instead of in them, just getting some good rain instead.



I have had to pull them back up, too... even in a residential garden plot...


----------



## amberg

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> and then all that daily buttermilk, too. amberg... u are a walking medical miracle!  have you had a physical lately? you over 60?...



Never had a physical in my life. Been smoking and drinking since 1972, Only been to doctors in an emergency, such as mash a finger off with a post driver, strep throat, etc. ( almost 60 )


----------



## amberg

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> sure look good! do u sell your corn amberg? or eat all u can, sell the rest? lol great pix! glad I got to see.... I don't grow corn. have. store bot in season is not what a garden's tastes like... but still very good, very sweet. when I run out or season ends... I just open me a can! lol  I do like corn. a fav side of mine is canned corn, gravy, bits of dried bread... some S&P.



Haven't sold any so far, Probally should try to sell some but it would have to be a pull your own deal, I am not able to pull that much corn with my knees and hips in the shape they are in. But there are a couple neighbors and a few of the dove hunters get their fill every year, what is left goes to the cows, in which I found a dead cow today, not sure what happened to her.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

amberg said:


> Never had a physical in my life. Been smoking and drinking since 1972, Only been to doctors in an emergency, such as mash a finger off with a post driver, strep throat, etc. ( almost 60 )



i used to drink a whole lot of milk! 2%. colder the better!  well, when I finally caught up with my med inspections... and they did tests... without me even commenting, told me to cut back on my dairy product consumptions... too high! _just sayin..._


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

amberg said:


> Haven't sold any so far, Probally should try to sell some but it would have to be a pull your own deal, I am not able to pull that much corn with my knees and hips in the shape they are in. But there are a couple neighbors and a few of the dove hunters get their fill every year, what is left goes to the cows, in which I found a dead cow today, not sure what happened to her.



sorry to hear that... about your cow. so about how many ears would u guesstimate your corn patch will produce?...


----------



## amberg

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> sorry to hear that... about your cow. so about how many ears would u guesstimate your corn patch will produce?...



Thanks about the cow. The planter is set to plant about 25,600 seeds per acre, at 36" rows, So that should be around 51,200 ears if all stalks make a ear. Which does never happen. Sometimes they have 2 somethimes they have none. Hopefully this year will be good.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

amberg said:


> Thanks about the cow. The planter is set to plant about 25,600 seeds per acre, at 36" rows, So that should be around 51,200 ears if all stalks make a ear. Which does never happen. Sometimes they have 2 somethimes they have none. Hopefully this year will be good.



omg, amberg! that is so cornie!!! lol... even if we half that 51,200 ears... as give a ways, hunters, family etc... at 20 ears a day, that is still 3 1/2 years of 20 ears of corn per day! every day all year long! now I see why you are so cornie!.... 
haha! just kiddin' there amberg...  imo, you are my fav central VA farmer... and also, a fine example of what is good over here on the AS!....

we need to hang there amberg, get your grill happy and again... then have some while the corn boils...


----------



## farmer steve

cultivated a few corn patches today. my dad always said if it got dry to cultivate.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

farmer steve said:


> cultivated a few corn patches today. my dad always said if it got dry to cultivate.
> View attachment 514599
> View attachment 514600



good pix! cultivated rows look nice n clean. what does it do for plants when dry? aerate root zones? let watering go deeper?


----------



## farmer steve

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> good pix! cultivated rows look nice n clean. what does it do for plants when dry? aerate root zones? let watering go deeper?


Hopefully it loosens up the crusty sol and lets moisture try and evaporate and that moisture is captured by the corn roots. (farmers are the greatest BS'ers).


----------



## Buckshot00

That is dry. Hope rain will come your way.


----------



## amberg

farmer steve said:


> cultivated a few corn patches today. my dad always said if it got dry to cultivate.
> View attachment 514599
> View attachment 514600



Looks like a 2 row Dearborn cultivator , AKA ford, Am I correct, ( memories )

That must be late corn for sale, But It looks damn good, We need rain here now for sure. 

More pics of the cultivator please!


----------



## amberg

farmer steve said:


> Hopefully it loosens up the crusty sol and lets moisture try and evaporate and that moisture is captured by the corn roots. (farmers are the greatest BS'ers).



Very true, as after cultivating, the corn roots can search for more water, As the ground is broke up for the roots move faster to search for water. ( To a point )


----------



## amberg

farmer steve said:


> cultivated a few corn patches today. my dad always said if it got dry to cultivate.
> View attachment 514599
> View attachment 514600



( I love it ) 

Esp. late corn. When will that corn be ready ?


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

farmer steve said:


> Hopefully it loosens up the crusty sol and lets moisture try and evaporate and that moisture is captured by the corn roots. (farmers are the greatest BS'ers).



oic! reverse osmosis! lol 

makes sense to me... thanks for the bio/science ag lesson... never would have been able to think that one up myself... I know farmers and they till too, but to get oxygen down to the roots... but, their's is on a smaller scale... do you fertilize ur corn? if so with what and when? dry or wet?...

btw - fs - did I miss the pix of ur sit-me-down cole rider planter? or is the Patent still Pending?...


----------



## farmer steve

amberg said:


> Looks like a 2 row Dearborn cultivator , AKA ford, Am I correct, ( memories )
> i believe it is a pittsburg cultivator.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> ( I love it )
> 
> Esp. late corn. When will that corn be ready ?
> 
> 
> 
> i;m thinking this was planted for labor day weekend.
Click to expand...


----------



## farmer steve

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> oic! reverse osmosis! lol
> 
> makes sense to me... thanks for the bio/science ag lesson... never would have been able to think that one up myself... I know farmers and they till too, but to get oxygen down to the roots... but, their's is on a smaller scale... do you fertilize ur corn? if so with what and when? dry or wet?...
> 
> btw - fs - did I miss the pix of ur sit-me-down cole rider planter? or is the Patent still Pending?...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

farmer steve said:


>




wish I could give you more than one like there, fs. pretty cool! since cars are going hands-off controls... I wonder if it will be long before we see tractors running and operation _hands-off_ on farms and ranches, etc? can driver-less be far behind??...  I showed your post and vid to my SO... and she said maybe we could get one for the garden! think she thinks yours weeds, too!! 

thanks for the post, interesting... sure speeds things up. wonder what gear the tractor is in, Low Range, 1? 2"....

think I would have to add a sun umbrella...


----------



## farmer steve

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> wish I could give you more than one like there, fs. pretty cool! since cars are going hands-off controls... I wonder if it will be long before we see tractors running and operation _hands-off_ on farms and ranches, etc? can driver-less be far behind??...  I showed your post and vid to my SO... and she said maybe we could get one for the garden! think she thinks yours weeds, too!!
> 
> thanks for the post, interesting... sure speeds things up. wonder what gear the tractor is in, Low Range, 1? 2"....
> 
> think I would have to add a sun umbrella...


low range low [email protected] otherwise the help can't keep up with the machine.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

farmer steve said:


> low range low [email protected] otherwise the help can't keep up with the machine.



oic... hadn't thot of the throttle position... sure as he** wouldn't want it at PTO speed! nope!!


----------



## amberg

farmer steve said:


>




Now that looks like a job that I can do, Sitting down while planting the garden. Pretty neat machine.


----------



## farmer steve

amberg said:


> Now that looks like a job that I can do, Sitting down while planting the garden. Pretty neat machine.


you only plant 600 tomatoes once by hand.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

farmer steve said:


> you only plant 600 tomatoes once by hand.



that would never happen to me... lol. well, for several reasons... one certainly is... I read, take in... and listen!

I hear you....

are cutworms a problem there?...


----------



## amberg

farmer steve said:


> you only plant 600 tomatoes once by hand.



As BL said, would never happen to me either, I can hardly get 6 plants set out by hand.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

amberg said:


> As BL said, would never happen to me either, *I can hardly get 6 plants set out by hand*.



funny, huh!? but you got a zillion spuds out... and even more in corn... what was it? 52,000 ears and some change ?.... lol


----------



## amberg

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> funny, huh!? but you got a zillion spuds out... and even more in corn... what was it? 52,000 ears and some change ?.... lol



Actually I drove the tractor to lay the rows off while my 73 year old buddy planted all those taters.


----------



## El Moobs

I like this thread......

MOO


----------



## El Moobs

He's a little older now.


----------



## amberg

El Moobs said:


> He's a little older now.
> 
> View attachment 518859



Looks like you might have spoiled him just a little. Nice lot you got there.


----------



## El Moobs

He's real spoiled. I think I could ride the big feller. 

He's heading to the slaughterhouse on the 17th though.


----------



## amberg

El Moobs said:


> He's real spoiled. I think I could ride the big feller.
> 
> He's heading to the slaughterhouse on the 17th though.



To bad, Do you think he will weigh 1100 # I think he will. ( or more ) Maybe 1200# . lots of meat there.


----------



## El Moobs

amberg said:


> To bad, Do you think he will weigh 1100 # I think he will. ( or more ) Maybe 1200# . lots of meat there.



I've got 1200 in mind. He's pretty thick.


----------



## farmer steve

amberg said:


> Don't think I have seen any silver duchess around here, where do you get the seed at? I might try some next year. How does the seed size compare to silver queen for seed plate sizing? I can use a B7-24x for the silver queen most years. with the exception of last year when the plates were cracking to many seeds because of the extreme size difference.


Here's a pic of some silver duchess i picked yesterday afternoon for supper last evening. ears are 8-9" long.


----------



## amberg

farmer steve said:


> Here's a pic of some silver duchess i picked yesterday afternoon for supper last evening. ears are 8-9" long.
> View attachment 519629



I like the looks of that. Might have to plant some next year. How close can it be planted next to silver queen?


----------



## amberg

This is some silver queen that I froze. It is starting to get to big now for my liking to eat off the cob, but it works ok for freezing. Silver queen does not keep on the stalk long enough for me. Maybe the silver duchess will last longer.


----------



## farmer steve

amberg said:


> I like the looks of that. Might have to plant some next year. How close can it be planted next to silver queen?


not sure if it should be planted close to the SQ. did some research and you probaBly shouldn't plant it next to the SQ.



amberg said:


> This is some silver queen that I froze. It is starting to get to big now for my liking to eat off the cob, but it works ok for freezing. Silver queen does not keep on the stalk long enough for me. Maybe the silver duchess will last longer.


the SD will hold on the stalk a lot longer than the SQ. you can pick the SD and put it in the fridge for about a week and it will still be as good as the the day you picked it.


----------



## farmer steve

farmer steve said:


> planting fall cole crops 7/12/16. about 1200 plants. cabbage,broccoli, brussel sprouts and cauliflower.
> View attachment 513096
> View attachment 513097


here's that patch a little over a month after planting.


----------



## amberg

farmer steve said:


> not sure if it should be planted close to the SQ. did some research and you probaBly shouldn't plant it next to the SQ.
> 
> 
> the SD will hold on the stalk a lot longer than the SQ. you can pick the SD and put it in the fridge for about a week and it will still be as good as the the day you picked it.
> 
> That corn looks good, If it will last even a week longer than SQ I will be happy! It also looks sweeter to me.


----------



## amberg

farmer steve said:


> here's that patch a little over a month after planting.
> View attachment 519760



I am impressed, What herbicide do you use to keep the weeds out like that?


----------



## farmer steve

treflan (liquid preen) and devrinol. sprayed and then roto-tilled before planting..


----------



## amberg

farmer steve said:


> treflan (liquid preen) and devrinol. sprayed and then roto-tilled before planting..



Will have to do some study on that., Thanks!


----------



## farmer steve

this "view from the tractor" taken while standing on my friends john deere at produce auction yesterday.


----------



## mohick

Ah yes! Penn amish country? They know how to get it done!!


----------



## farmer steve

yes i know it's February but the thermometer said it was April with 78*. the ground was dry enough to try some plowing. only hit one damp spot. getting ready for the first patches of sweet corn when the time comes.


----------



## chipper1

Sorry it's not a view from the tractor, but a view of the tractor .
Went and grabbed the trash can and figured I'd get a bucket of wood for the house. It's 42 and sunny out and I know I need to be doing something to help get over this crud. Maybe when I move it in a bit I'll get the view from the tractor; ).


----------



## Edwad

farmer steve said:


> yes i know it's February but the thermometer said it was April with 78*. the ground was dry enough to try some plowing. only hit one damp spot. getting ready for the first patches of sweet corn when the time comes.
> View attachment 560785





farmer steve said:


> yes i know it's February but the thermometer said it was April with 78*. the ground was dry enough to try some plowing. only hit one damp spot. getting ready for the first patches of sweet corn when the time comes.
> View attachment 560785


Very nice picture Steve.


----------



## Edwad

chipper1 said:


> Sorry it's not a view from the tractor, but a view of the tractor .
> Went and grabbed the trash can and figured I'd get a bucket of wood for the house. It's 42 and sunny out and I know I need to be doing something to help get over this crud. Maybe when I move it in a bit I'll get the view from the tractor; ).
> View attachment 560794


Chipper hope you are feeling better.


----------



## farmer steve

Edwad said:


> Very nice picture Steve.


thanks Mike. glad to see you.


----------



## Edwad

farmer steve said:


> thanks Mike. glad to see you.


Good to see you also Steve. Bet you are anxious to get started this year.


----------



## amberg

farmer steve said:


> yes i know it's February but the thermometer said it was April with 78*. the ground was dry enough to try some plowing. only hit one damp spot. getting ready for the first patches of sweet corn when the time comes.
> View attachment 560785



That ground looks like it is in pretty good shape up there. We are unusually dry here.


----------



## Sleepy

Here is a shot from the top of the hill in a North Carolina hayfield last spring.



Here is a young man raking that day. He follows his father and grandpa everywhere they go.


----------



## BlackCoffin

Hilling before planting raspberries


----------



## farmer steve

BlackCoffin said:


> Hilling before planting raspberries View attachment 561446
> View attachment 561447


looks good @BlackCoffin . red or black raspberries? what machine/transplanter do you use to plant them? welcome to AS BTW.


----------



## BlackCoffin

farmer steve said:


> looks good @BlackCoffin . red or black raspberries? what machine/transplanter do you use to plant them? welcome to AS BTW.


Red raspberries and they are all planted by hand! The tiller places drip tape and fertilizer inside the hill so all the irrigation crew has to do is hook up to the sub main lines at the end of the rows. We rotate and plant an average of 150 acres per year.


----------



## farmer steve

BlackCoffin said:


> Red raspberries and they are all planted by hand! The tiller places drip tape and fertilizer inside the hill so all the irrigation crew has to do is hook up to the sub main lines at the end of the rows. We rotate and plant an average of 150 acres per year.


i thought that 's what the line was down the center but didn't see the drip tape. also didn't think the could be planted with some type of transplnter.


----------



## Andrewpowley

Always fun driving the tractor on the main road... 15mph croozin


----------



## blades

Something is missing there -- I know, 2 ft of snow.


----------



## fwgsaw

farming starts again


----------



## fwgsaw

and soon will look like this


----------



## fwgsaw




----------



## farmer steve

fwgsaw said:


> View attachment 566655


looking good. my best guess is sugar beets?


----------



## fwgsaw

farmer steve said:


> looking good. my best guess is sugar beets?


Your guess is correct


----------



## amberg

fwgsaw said:


> View attachment 566653
> farming starts again



Got to love that dirt, Don't look like that around here.


----------



## fwgsaw

loaded up and hauling it home. Have to extend the bar a little on both ends and change the row spacing from 22inch to 24inch. Should be in the field planting in 30 days or less.


----------



## fwgsaw

took my grandpa's old tractor for a spin. He bought it brand new in 1952 fun little tractor but I'm sure glad I don't have to farm with it all day.


----------



## fwgsaw

Must be classic tractor week. this is my first tractor 1960 model 4010 really early serial number has a few things on it you won't see on other 4010s. 1098 serial so according to records it's the 98th off the assembly line.


----------



## fwgsaw

little view over looking the farm. If you look closely you can see the second rainbow.


----------



## farmer steve

fwgsaw said:


> View attachment 566882
> loaded up and hauling it home. Have to extend the bar a little on both ends and change the row spacing from 22inch to 24inch. Should be in the field planting in 30 days or less.


is that what you use for planting beets?


----------



## fwgsaw

farmer steve said:


> is that what you use for planting beets?


Yes it is. John Deere vacuum planter. There are a few others a person can use as well.


----------



## amberg

fwgsaw said:


> Must be classic tractor week. this is my first tractor 1960 model 4010 really early serial number has a few things on it you won't see on other 4010s. 1098 serial so according to records it's the 98th off the assembly line. View attachment 566884



Spent many hours on a 3010 back in the day.


----------



## amberg

Here is a couple more classics, still using them today, they don't make like this anymore.


----------



## amberg

New moon, time to plow some patches. Hope for a early sweet corn patch, maybe some taters and peas, Ground is still too cold here yet.


----------



## farmer steve

decided it was about time so i hooked up the plow and got started. this patch will be peppers in a few weeks. this is some of my higher ground and was just about perfect to plow.


----------



## Buckshot00

I worked on a farm in the summer from 12 to 18 years of age. This was _*not*_ my fav tractor to operate. The steering was tricky.


----------



## fwgsaw

where's a bridge when you need one?


----------



## farmer steve

a little cultivating yesterday in the cole crops.


----------



## amberg

farmer steve said:


> a little cultivating yesterday in the cole crops. View attachment 595819



Looks, like straight rows to me.! Also a brand new New Holland tractor with the cultivator. ( Sweet )


----------



## amberg

This what I use with a single row cultivator. ( 71 years old and still runs good ) lol!


----------



## farmer steve

amberg said:


> Looks, like straight rows to me.! Also a brand new New Holland tractor with the cultivator. ( Sweet )


the NH is 10 years old and the cultivator about 20. the straight rows are a optical illusion.


----------



## amberg

Making some mulch for next years gardens.


----------



## farmer steve

view from the combine. first time i ever ran a combine was yesterday helping my buddy get some corn cut.


----------



## Sleepy

farmer steve said:


> view from the combine. first time i ever ran a combine was yesterday helping my buddy get some corn cut.
> View attachment 609469


Nice, but I'd like to see the rest of it.


----------



## amberg

farmer steve said:


> view from the combine. first time i ever ran a combine was yesterday helping my buddy get some corn cut.
> View attachment 609469



Steve, Combines are a addiction, once you run one you can't stop. I have ran them for over 45 years and still like to set in the seat, esp. the new ones today. Problem is I can't get up the ladder anymore.


----------



## farmer steve

Sleepy said:


> Nice, but I'd like to see the rest of it.


looks like this .old JD 4420


----------



## Sleepy

I was at the doctor last week with a torn muscle in the calf of my right leg, from running up the ladder of this machine several times, while working on the header control. Not too hard for a young feller but when you're over 60, it's time to slow down some.


----------



## amberg

Sleepy said:


> I was at the doctor last week with a torn muscle in the calf of my right leg, from running up the ladder of this machine several times, while working on the header control. Not too hard for a young feller but when you're over 60, it's time to slow down some.View attachment 609483



I must agree with that, no more combines for me!


----------



## Buckshot00

farmer steve said:


> a little cultivating yesterday in the cole crops. View attachment 595819


Looks a little curvy to me. JK-Steve.


----------



## farmer steve

farmer steve said:


> the NH is 10 years old and the cultivator about 20. the straight rows are a optical illusion.





Buckshot00 said:


> Looks a little curvy to me. JK-Steve.


----------



## Plowboy83

Ripping the cotton fields for next year. Should be done in couple more weeks


----------



## amberg

Plowboy83 said:


> View attachment 611226
> View attachment 611227
> 
> 
> Ripping the cotton fields for next year. Should be done in couple more weeks



Looks good, Maybe a AGCO Tractor?


----------



## farmer steve

Plowboy83 said:


> View attachment 611226
> View attachment 611227
> 
> 
> Ripping the cotton fields for next year. Should be done in couple more weeks


subsoiler or chisel plow? whats the big white bales(?) in the background?


----------



## Plowboy83

Case 470 pulling Wilcox 7 shank chisel the white bales in the background are cotton modules


----------



## farmer steve

Plowboy83 said:


> View attachment 611312
> 
> 
> Case 470 pulling Wilcox 7 shank chisel the white bales in the background are cotton modules


nice. never saw that type of rolling basket(?) like that. I NEED ONE!!!


----------



## Plowboy83

farmer steve said:


> nice. never saw that type of rolling basket(?) like that. I NEED ONE!!!


Yeah roller in back sure helps break up the big clods it saves a discing


----------



## amberg

farmer steve said:


> nice. never saw that type of rolling basket(?) like that. I NEED ONE!!!



Mr either, most are open baskets.


----------



## Plowboy83

Running ditches in field that will be in cotton next year


----------



## Buckshot00

Pretty dang straight there @Plowboy83.


----------



## Plowboy83

Buckshot00 said:


> Pretty dang straight there @Plowboy83.


It's not as straight as it looks lol


----------



## farmer steve

Plowboy83 said:


> View attachment 612361
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 612360
> 
> 
> Running ditches in field that will be in cotton next year


never saw a ditcher either.   looks like another tool i could use. i take it that's for irrigation?


----------



## Stihl 041S

farmer steve said:


> never saw a ditcher either.   looks like another tool i could use. i take it that's for irrigation?


Hey Steve ! 

You should see the Post Brothers Plow........I knew the family.

Think pulling with 8D-8s..........8’ deep furrow............

On edit it only 5 D-8s

7 tons,35’ long,12’ wide,8’ High.


----------



## Plowboy83

farmer steve said:


> never saw a ditcher either.   looks like another tool i could use. i take it that's for irrigation?


Yeah it’s for irrigating it’s a Yonker&Johnson Ditch plow


----------



## farmer steve

Finally dried out enough to plow. warmed up too. 82* today. worked on sweet corn patches till i got low on fuel.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy

Wow. We are getting snow in spots here today. Supposed to get down below freeze this evening. 46* right now.


----------



## Plowboy83

Not a view from the tractor but a view of an Ag tractor my crazy buddy that’s a crop duster pilot. I guess that what happens when you spend to much time in the marine corp


----------



## chipper1

Plowboy83 said:


> View attachment 742687
> 
> Not a view from the tractor but a view of an Ag tractor my crazy buddy that’s a crop duster pilot. I guess that what happens when you spend to much time in the marine corp


My question is who's the crazy guy on the ground.


----------



## Plowboy83

chipper1 said:


> My question is who's the crazy guy on the ground.





chipper1 said:


> My question is who's the crazy guy on the ground.


That would be me


----------



## farmer steve

Cultivated some sweet corn today. Not real weedy but trying to cover roots in case we get a wind storm. This is a new yellow variety I tried this year called inferno.


----------



## chipper1

Plowboy83 said:


> That would be me



At least you didn't have an apple on your head .


----------



## Stihl 041S

chipper1 said:


> At least you didn't have an apple on your head .


Or a cigarette in your mouth with an RC.......alcohol was involved


----------



## chipper1

Stihl 041S said:


> Or a cigarette in your mouth with an RC.......alcohol was involved


Some of what they do with those RC planes and helicopters is amazing, or are you talking about a different RC lol.


----------



## Stihl 041S

chipper1 said:


> Some of what they do with those RC planes and helicopters is amazing, or are you talking about a different RC lol.


Nope. RV plane. Low flyby and hit the cigarette........looking back...........


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

farmer steve said:


> Cultivated some sweet corn today. Not real weedy but trying to cover roots in case we get a wind storm. This is a new yellow variety I tried this year called inferno.



nice straight rows FS! good looking corn patch...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

chipper1 said:


> *Some of what they do with those RC planes and helicopters is amazing,* or are you talking about a different RC lol.



u r right about that! hanging in the air on the prop??.... and helo dancing unlike anything I have ever seen before. just amazing...


----------



## chipper1

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> u r right about that! hanging in the air on the prop??.... and helo dancing unlike anything I have ever seen before. just amazing...


Some of the moves with the helicopters dont even look real.


----------



## farmer steve

Cultivated the pepper patch today. Have some golf ball size peppers on some.


----------



## farmer steve

Had to spray this morning . Didn't think of pics till rinse mode. 25 foot boom off the 

right side.


----------



## farmer steve

farmer steve said:


> Cultivated the pepper patch today. Have some golf ball size peppers on some.
> View attachment 743656


Month later.


----------



## Stihl 041S

farmer steve said:


> Month later.
> View attachment 749218


Nice Steve. 
We’re doing sweet onions right now.


----------



## farmer steve

Stihl 041S said:


> Nice Steve.
> We’re doing sweet onions right now.




Picking deer meat tonite.


----------



## Stihl 041S

farmer steve said:


> Picking deer meat tonite.



You need sweet onions. 
Not sure but we got a bunch.


----------



## farmer steve

Stihl 041S said:


> You need sweet onions.
> Not sure but we got a bunch.


Just bought 2 boxes at auction Tuesday .


----------



## Stihl 041S

Don’t know the price difference or if they are gonna sell
But it here is a crapload of onions here. Lol
Haven’t started on the reds yet.


----------



## chipper1

Got a few loads like this today, may go get another in a few.


----------



## U&A

chipper1 said:


> Got a few loads like this today, may go get another in a few.
> View attachment 753913



You bring your tractor over and ill bring my 3120XP over[emoji1787]. 

I’m waiting for compact tractors to come out with tracks. Because I absolutely need them with the muddy swampy mess that I live in


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## Plowboy83

Hey guys haven’t been on in a while figure I would share a picture. Case magnum 340 halftrac pulling a towner 17.5 ft stubble disc with 34inch blades.


----------



## farmer steve

@Plowboy83. What are the trees? in the distance in the second pic? I like that tractor but probably would be a little overkill on my 20 acres.


----------



## Plowboy83

farmer steve said:


> @Plowboy83. What are the trees? in the distance in the second pic? I like that tractor but probably would be a little overkill on my 20 acres.


Hey Steve the trees is the background are eucalyptus. We have quit a few around here and some of them get pretty big. The tractor is really nice out in the field with the tracks in back and the front have suspended axle


----------



## Plowboy83

Back on the Wilcox ripper today slow process but has to be done


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

small scale farming... not a view from the tractor, but one from over my garden fork. 

finally got my summer bot leeks sets pot in ground, fall garden. bit root bound, but did ok. 120! that's a lot for me. now in 2'x2' square plot, heeled in more or less. 120 leeks, that's a first for me! I might need a 20 acres once I get to resetting... lol


----------



## Plowboy83

Spreading urea on a field that was in cotton this year it is going to be planting into beardless wheat tomorrow.


----------



## farmer steve

Plowboy83 said:


> View attachment 772320
> View attachment 772319
> 
> Spreading urea on a field that was in cotton this year it is going to be planting into beardless wheat tomorrow.


The trees in the first pic look like the ones in your pic last week I asked you about. Fruit or nuts? Thanks.


----------



## Plowboy83

They are almond trees sorry about that


----------



## Marshy

Turd duty.


----------



## farmer steve

Marshy said:


> Turd duty.
> View attachment 773764


Somebody's gotta do it!


----------



## Plowboy83

Working cotton beds with a Lilliston


----------



## Stihl 041S

Hope it stays warm. 
peach trees are budding. 
a freeze and we lose the whole crop.


----------



## Plowboy83

Finished up plant corn at noon. Started on planting cotton should be done by Tuesday


----------



## Plowboy83

Het fellas hope all is well. Just wanted to add some Pics of what I’m doing today. I’m running boarders for almonds to be planted late December.


----------



## Plowboy83

Your browser is not able to display this video.








Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## chipper1

Plowboy83 said:


> View attachment 862700
> 
> View attachment 862701


Can't see it, is it on Facebook?


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

looks like this thread could use a post or two. other day up at farm moving some firewood. a long awaited task to complete and clean up the area.  a view from my tractor....


----------



## Lee192233

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> looks like this thread could use a post or two. other day up at farm moving some firewood. a long awaited task to complete and clean up the area.  a view from my tractor....
> View attachment 921547


Is that a 2120? I love mine.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Lee192233 said:


> Is that a 2120? I love mine.


no, couple years older than that... was in mint showroom condition when i got it... less than 75 hrs on it and it had... has never pulled a shredder. seller had not had the rpms over 1500! 

just shot a shot of grease into the the bucket's zerks...

runs like a Deere! lol, couldn't resist....


----------



## OH_Varmntr

I forgot this thread existed, so might as well bring it to the top eh? Brought 1/2 cord up today. Pulling down widow makers, mostly ash and elm.


----------



## farmer steve

OH_Varmntr said:


> I forgot this thread existed, so might as well bring it to the top eh? Brought 1/2 cord up today. Pulling down widow makers, mostly ash and elm.


 Nice. Where's the snow?


----------



## farmer steve

Here's mine from today. Cutting up some wind blown ash. 6 buckets like in the pic.


----------



## OH_Varmntr

farmer steve said:


> Nice. Where's the snow?


We had snow for about 3 or 4 days then a warm spell happened. The recent snow missed us.


----------



## 660catman

Nothing to do with wood harvesting but it’s a view from the tractor last August. 






Retired guy from SE Manitoba


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Lee192233 said:


> Is that a 2120? I love mine.


T1520


----------



## jakethesnake




----------



## farmer steve

Weeding the cole crops.


----------



## olyman

Marshy said:


> Turd duty.
> View attachment 773764


some dash lights dead
????


----------



## Marshy

olyman said:


> some dash lights dead
> ????


No, only 2 gauges. Temp and RPM, what more do you need?


----------



## skeet88

jakethesnake said:


> View attachment 1010651
> View attachment 1010653
> View attachment 1010652


What size is the John Deere? 50 or 55 series. Just curious.Be Safe.


----------



## chipper1

Marshy said:


> No, only 2 gauges. Temp and RPM, what more do you need?


No GPS, how do you get where you're going lol.


----------



## jakethesnake

skeet88 said:


> What size is the John Deere? 50 or 55 series. Just curious.Be Safe.


4955 tik over 200


----------



## skeet88

jakethesnake said:


> 4955 tik over 200


Being an old Deere mechanic that was one of my favorites except for the electro hydraulic lift(pita to work on sometimes).60 Series topped it off when the moved the muffler to the side where you could see. Ok l am starting to ramble Stay Safe!


----------



## jakethesnake

skeet88 said:


> Being an old Deere mechanic that was one of my favorites except for the electro hydraulic lift(pita to work on sometimes).60 Series topped it off when the moved the muffler to the side where you could see. Ok l am starting to ramble Stay Safe!


Had a little bit of trouble with the lift. Been a good machine though. Had about 12000 hours on it. Had to go into transmission once. Still one of my favorite rigs to run. Pull a grain drill with it and work ground. I like running that boom mower with it because she’s big enough to not get pulled around too much. Lotta hate for the mufflers in the front but I guess I just got used to it. Have a 4640 too. She’s also been good. We grew up all red. I went green on combines, then the 4955 showed up , then the 4640. Recently got a respectable deal on a green sprayer so we went green on that. Gramps would’ve had a cow lol. 

It’s about like stihl husqvarna to me. Whatever one I find a deal on. Couldn’t care less. Combines I like the green ones. They couldn’t keep up with the red ones but I just liked the layout better. With the newer green ones having rotor they are pretty much the same machine. Just like the handling and such in green


----------



## skeet88

jakethesnake said:


> Had a little bit of trouble with the lift. Been a good machine though. Had about 12000 hours on it. Had to go into transmission once. Still one of my favorite rigs to run. Pull a grain drill with it and work ground. I like running that boom mower with it because she’s big enough to not get pulled around too much. Lotta hate for the mufflers in the front but I guess I just got used to it. Have a 4640 too. She’s also been good. We grew up all red. I went green on combines, then the 4955 showed up , then the 4640. Recently got a respectable deal on a green sprayer so we went green on that. Gramps would’ve had a cow lol.
> 
> It’s about like stihl husqvarna to me. Whatever one I find a deal on. Couldn’t care less. Combines I like the green ones. They couldn’t keep up with the red ones but I just liked the layout better. With the newer green ones having rotor they are pretty much the same machine. Just like the handling and such in green


That’s good considering how many hours on it. The one thing I like about Deere was you could get parts pretty quick.One day if it was in Atlanta,two days if it came from Moline. The others only ordered one day a week and if you came in the day after you had to wait another week  .Be Good and Stay Safe!


----------

